# Wood Vendors!, links, latest pickups...



## JohnnyChance

One of the coolest things in my eyes about being addicted to kitchen knives is customizing your favorites with something more eye catching than plain factory handles. Here are some links for places where you can score your own wood for DIY rehandles or for your next custom or professional job. Or if you are like Stefan, you can just buy it and hoard it for years and years! It's completely up to you.

*Vendors:*
*Alpha Knife Supply* AKS has natural and stabilized wood, and stabilizes wood as well.
*Knife & Gun* K&G is one of the larger wood stabilizers, and sells just about anything related to knife making.
*Texas Knifemaker's Supply* Sells wood and many other knife making supplies.
*Jantz Supply* Another one-stop-shop. Handle material and other knife making supplies.
*USA Knife Maker* Wood, Metal, Abrasives, Blanks and more.
*Amazon Exotic Hardwoods* Large specie selection and blanks for many different applications. Can't always see the exact piece you are buying however.
*Logs to Lumber Exotics* Blocks, Scales, and larger pieces for other applications.
*House of Burl* Burls and other species. Blanks, Blocks, Scales and more.
*Burl Source* Also known as It's a Burl. I have bought 2 great pieces from them so far. Good pictures of the exact pieces and uses respected stabilizers.
*Wood Stabilizing Specialists, International* Usually referred to as WSSI. Another well respected stabilizer and seller of stabilized blocks and scales.
*Canadian Knife Maker Supply* Supplies for our friends up north, eh?
*Craig Stevens Studio* Notoriously bad spelling Craig Stevens is from Alaska and sells some of the most unique and sought after pieces you have ever seen. Let the bidding war begin!
*Ankrom Exotics* Stabilized woods and some really cool pieces made from cactus filled with resin.
*Arizona Ironwood* More than just Ironwood, some really cool dyed scales and blocks as well.
*AJH-Knives Resource Links* Tons and tons of links to material information and sellers with that late 90's HTML retro charm we all miss so much.

*Other Links:*
*The Fish n Poi Rehandle Thread* The original. If you need inspiration, you will find it here.
*Western Rehandle Walk-Through* KKF User Kalaeb's rehandle thread.


If you are new to this, and would like a pro to work on your knives, then seek out Marko, Stefan, or Dave Martell for kickass handles. They all have subforums showcasing their work.

If you guys have anymore, let me know and I will add them to the list!


----------



## JohnnyChance

My latest piece from Burl Source. Buckeye Burl scales stabilized by either K&G or WSSI (I forget). May go on my DM Western Suji. Buckeye is one of the most varied woods. Sometimes they are plain and boring, and other times they have great figure and color. This one spoke to me so I snatched it up.


----------



## Andrew H

"AJH-Knives Resource Links Tons and tons of links to material information and sellers with that late 90's HTML retro charm we all miss so much."
LOL


----------



## Potato42

Nice list! I love wood. Let see some more kick ass wood pictures!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Here is a crummy cell phone photo of two blocks of Redwood Burl that are currently in Marko's possession. The handle block is stabilized and I also got it from Burl Source. The big block is from Amazon Exotic Hardwoods and is not stabilized.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I smell a handle and saya. :thumbsup:


----------



## kalaeb

I used Arizona Ironwood for the first time recently and I am very happy with the wood I received. I have also been using Ankrom and their stuff is also top notch.


----------



## Potato42

Very nice. I'll have to get some pictures of some of the stuff I have laying around here. Adam has some pretty badass stuff in his possession too...


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I smell a handle and saya. :thumbsup:


 
Handle is done saya still in works. long overdue both. :slaphead:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

Marko Tsourkan said:


> Handle is done saya still in works. long overdue both. :slaphead:


 
Marko,

No, I meant from the redwood that JohnnyChance has with you. For him.

I'll bet they will be beautiful, as usual.

Rick


----------



## Customfan

Thank you! Very cool post Johnychance! +1 All the way! There are some surreal alternatives to customize, now to find a unique chunk to make a custom 240mm Gyuto! That buckeye you have would be superb on a suji... what profile are you looking at?

Kind of reminds me of the fantastic wood that Pierre had a while ago!


----------



## JohnnyChance

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Marko,
> 
> No, I meant from the redwood that JohnnyChance has with you. For him.
> 
> I'll bet they will be beautiful, as usual.
> 
> Rick


 
Yeah, I think he meant my handle is done and my saya is in the works, haha.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Anyone bidding this week on Craig's auctions? If so...hands off my end grain cocobolo and diamond willow burl!! :headbonk:


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

link please? 
I have not bought anything from Graig.


----------



## JohnnyChance

http://shop.ebay.com/craigstevensstudio/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562

Pierre uses a lot of his pieces. A lot of unique looking stuff.


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Great stuff. 

Hmm... As a rule, I don't use end grain wood for handles, unless it is stabilized. 

M


----------



## Aphex

JohnnyChance said:


> http://shop.ebay.com/craigstevensstudio/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562
> 
> Pierre uses a lot of his pieces. A lot of unique looking stuff.



I'm not suprised Pierre's a fan, there's some stunning pieces on auction.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

JohnnyChance said:


> Anyone bidding this week on Craig's auctions? If so...hands off my end grain cocobolo and diamond willow burl!! :headbonk:


 
That's you bidding? I thought it was Pierre.


----------



## JohnnyChance

It was, but I lost. Oh well. Maybe next time!


----------



## Mike Davis

I can't bring myself to spend $75 on a set of scales....Dont get me wrong...I think they are amazing, but i am too poor to do that lol.

P.S. I hope i didn't bid against any of you guys this week lol.


----------



## mr drinky

JohnnyChance said:


> If you are new to this, and would like a pro to work on your knives, then seek out Marko, Stefan, or Dave Martell for kickass handles. They all have subforums showcasing their work.


 
Does Adam still do handle work too? I thought I saw that he was making handles for Mark's knife, but he definitely has some fabulous handles.

k.


----------



## JohnnyChance

If Pierre was smart, he would have seen what I was bidding on and outbid me, just so I would be forced to buy another knife from him to end up with the wood after all. :razz:



Mike Davis said:


> I can't bring myself to spend $75 on a set of scales....Dont get me wrong...I think they are amazing, but i am too poor to do that lol.
> 
> P.S. I hope i didn't bid against any of you guys this week lol.


 
Haha, I have never bid that high in any of his auctions either. Even the ones that end $35 or less are cool. Did you win anything?



mr drinky said:


> Does Adam still do handle work too? I thought I saw that he was making handles for Mark's knife, but he definitely has some fabulous handles.
> 
> k.


 
I know he has done handles before, but he has never advertised that he is accepting orders so I left him out. If he (or Mario or anyone else) would like to be added to list I will add them.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Last pieces I got from Craig. Scales on left are a little small, but big enough for a damasteel parer from Pierre!


----------



## watercrawl

Some of the stuff from Craig Stevens is so beautiful and when he wasn't all that popular, you could still get some of his work fairly cheaply. Now, though, he has become exceedingly popular and his prices have sky rocketed for most of the really cool stuff. I bid on some, but usually up to the $30 mark and get left far behind.  Lately, I've caught myself more interested in buying big chunks (usually what are referred to as "Bowl Blanks" of burls and such...cutting them up, letting them dry and then sending them in for stabilization. You end up with some really nice pieces and the costs are far better...but you have to get 20 blocks of spalted maple burl and 16 blocks of buckeye burl instead of the onsie, twosie pieces. 



mr drinky said:


> Does Adam still do handle work too? I thought I saw that he was making handles for Mark's knife, but he definitely has some fabulous handles.
> 
> k.


 
Yes, I still do. And yes, I'm accepting orders.


----------



## apicius9

watercrawl said:


> Some of the stuff from Craig Stevens is so beautiful and when he wasn't all that popular, you could still get some of his work fairly cheaply. Now, though, he has become exceedingly popular and his prices have sky rocketed for most of the really cool stuff. I bid on some, but usually up to the $30 mark and get left far behind.  Lately, I've caught myself more interested in buying big chunks (usually what are referred to as "Bowl Blanks" of burls and such...cutting them up, letting them dry and then sending them in for stabilization. You end up with some really nice pieces and the costs are far better...but you have to get 20 blocks of spalted maple burl and 16 blocks of buckeye burl instead of the onsie, twosie pieces.


 
Same here. I have limited it to a few sellers by now who often precut things for me. Of course, I will never buy any wood again because I have enough until 2027  That said, does anybody know why on earth people pay these totally absurd prices for Craig's cedar burl? The wood's not even that pretty IMHO.

Stefan


----------



## JohnnyChance

I dont know. It is pretty plain looking. Of all the stuff of his I have seen, it is the cedar burl that looks the most ordinary. Yet it is always the most bid on of the week. For me, his dyed stuff is the coolest, he gets so much color variation and contrasting colored eyes and such. Oh well, glad those are the "cheap" ones and the ones I don't care for go for the real big dollars.

Adam I would add you and a link to the list in the original post but it wont let me edit it anymore. I will see if a mod can help me out.

Also, I have maybe half a dozen unstabilized blocks that I would let to get stabilized. Is this enough to send to WSSI or K&G? Or should I try to lump them together with someone else's order and get them done that way? Never sent anything out to be stabilized before. Thanks.


----------



## apicius9

I think WSSI has a minumum fee of $36 or something like that. I don't remember K&G having a minimum, but I usually get over that easily, so I am not sure. Give them a call.

Stefan


----------



## watercrawl

JohnnyChance said:


> I will see if a mod can help me out.



No worries...it matters not to me. 



> Also, I have maybe half a dozen unstabilized blocks that I would let to get stabilized. Is this enough to send to WSSI or K&G? Or should I try to lump them together with someone else's order and get them done that way? Never sent anything out to be stabilized before. Thanks.



K&G doesn't have a minimum and might be the best choice for six blocks and they do a good job to boot. WSSI does have a minimum of $36 which amounts to about 3 pounds of product. Do keep in mind that the price per pound from all of them is the stabilized weight. I just got back 9 pounds of material and that equaled 21 blocks and/or pairs of scales. Also, the more that's sent in, the better the price per pound.


----------



## peterm

I have to get myself some more wood. I've used up most of the stuff I sent out to K&G and it's about time for me to rehandle something!


----------



## Mike Davis

I have aquired a few pieces as of late. Here are a few pieces of maple i just got




Here are some of the blocks i got from Mark at It's A Burl....Super guy and super nice stuff




Plan on making my first kitchen knife after i finish the sheath for my PIF knife....Might try a Nikiri first...not sure ...either way...I will have it profiled this weekend


----------



## Potato42

ooooh Mike I really like that stuff. The redwood is really nice looking and the piece below it with the contrasting corners might be my favorite. :drool: I'll have to check out It's a burl


----------



## JohnnyChance

Potato42 said:


> ooooh Mike I really like that stuff. The redwood is really nice looking and the piece below it with the contrasting corners might be my favorite. :drool: I'll have to check out It's a burl


 
I have bought some redwood burl and buckeye burl from It's a Burl. Both pieces were really nice.


----------



## Mike Davis

Mark is a top notch guy to deal with and his wood is amazing also! Will probably do all of my business with him from now on.


----------



## Potato42

I just got back from the site, and I betcha he'll get some business from me at some point. I'm gonna pretend I'm mad at you guys now though :razz:


----------



## JohnnyChance

Mike Davis said:


> Mark is a top notch guy to deal with and his wood is amazing also! Will probably do all of my business with him from now on.


 
Next time you talk to him you should tell him to stop by the forum and say hello.


----------



## apicius9

I think I have seen his woods on bladeforum - or on the penturners' forum? Good stuff. The way things are going here, maybe I just should take pictures of my wood pieces, you guys seem easily excitable 

Stefan


----------



## Mike Davis

apicius9 said:


> The way things are going here, maybe I just should take pictures of my wood pieces, you guys seem easily excitable
> 
> Stefan


Ummm....Your wood might...excite me? So....yeah...uhhh...LOL! I saw a post of your wood shelf! Nice stuff man! Should have some exciting new pictures this sunday after we get the logs all cut up. Cutting the burls up into 2" thick slabs...Might have to do scale sized pieces with a few of the smaller ones. I will post pics for sure


----------



## kalaeb

Has anyone ever used alpha knife supply for stabilized wood? If so, how was it?


----------



## Mike Davis

Finally got to get the Honey Locust burl cut up....Got a few really nice pieces...Ok i got quite a lot 










Few teaser pictures. Will post more after this weekend when i get it all cut up.


----------



## SpikeC

Yum!!


----------



## riverie

kalaeb said:


> Has anyone ever used alpha knife supply for stabilized wood? If so, how was it?


 
their stabilized wood is very nice. Chuck send his wood to WSSI. unlike Craig Steven, Chuck always polished his block/scales that might give you a better idea about the finishing of the wood.


----------



## JohnnyChance

Mike Davis said:


>



Damn that looks awesome! I want a block!



riverie said:


> their stabilized wood is very nice. Chuck send his wood to WSSI. unlike Craig Steven, Chuck always polished his block/scales that might give you a better idea about the finishing of the wood.


 
If you wet Craig's blocks when you get them, they give you a better idea of what they look like finished. He wets them for the photos.


----------



## riverie

yes i agree with that, i also wet the wood from Craig just to see the detail of the wood. i just think it's worth to mention that AKS went a step further even though in the end you will sand and polish the wood again. Btw, i also lost the bid on the diamond willow burl. i noticed you got that nice dyed green block, i saw and it caught my attention too. this is the block that i got from him, i didn't wet it though http://i1234.photobucket.com/albums/ff413/Rhyoo/P1010478.jpg


----------



## JohnnyChance

Nice pickup! His blue dyed stuff is nice looking.


----------



## Mike Davis

I would love to get some of Craig's crazy dyed stuff. Maybe i will just some of my stuff our for some crazy dyeing. It is looking like i will get around 75-100 good blocks out of this haul. Maple tree goes in next, and that is covered also  I think some dyed stuff is in the future


----------



## Burl Source

Hey Mike,
That locust burl is no good. :shocked3:
I am willing to help you out a bit.
I will send you some prepaid shipping labels and you can send it out this way. That way you won't have to pay dump fees or anything.


----------



## Mike Davis

Burl Source said:


> Hey Mike,
> That locust burl is no good. :shocked3:
> I am willing to help you out a bit.
> I will send you some prepaid shipping labels and you can send it out this way. That way you won't have to pay dump fees or anything.


 
HAHAHA!! Nice Mark! I will get you a few blocks of this stuff! I think you might like it. Has a really nice look to it. We shall see what becomes of the rest.


----------



## SpikeC

Oh boy howdy, I wouldn't mind a little scrap of that myself!!


----------



## Mike Davis

I will get some blocks cut this weekend and get them sanded and see what you guys think  Will post pics Saturday night


----------

